# BBC MCS Article



## XHRTSP (Jul 11, 2019)

Great article about MCS and Detroit as a whole from the BBC:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/extra/KnxBMVGAcn/michigan_central_detroit



> So, might the trains ever come back to Michigan Central one day? Bill Ford does not rule this out completely.
> 
> “Right now, the tracks stop about a mile short of the terminal. But yes, I would love the trains to come back.
> 
> “Obviously,” he adds, “that's not within Ford's control but we're already starting to talk to some of the regional transportation people about just that. It's very early days, but I think it would be wonderful.”


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 11, 2019)

Eddie from England also Posted this, looks like Detroit is no longer a Secret to those who enjoy visiting Hidden Gems!

Buffalo, with its faded Central Terminal and Wonderful Old Buildings is another such place that hopefully can be brought back to life too!

I used to visit ( Day trips only)whenever I was staying with my Late Brother in Law in Windsor, I need to plan a trip to Pure Michigan soon, in the Summer of Course!!!


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 11, 2019)

Bob Dylan said:


> I need to plan a trip to Pure Michigan soon, in the Summer of Course!!!


Come during October and head north. You won’t regret it.


----------

